# My Latest Electric...



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Thought I'd share this one with you - just got it today. Most of you know my "affection" for the Timex brand, and I hope I don't bore you to death with my continous posts of Timex watches









Anyway, this is a very nice 1967 Electric Back-Set and it came with the original box, guarantee and papers. It's assembled in France. Runs excellent and has, imo, an interesting dial - just check those box markers







It houses the Timex 84, a 7 jewels electric movement, and this is what Timex tells us about the movement:

_"The Timex Model 84 ( Caliber 870/871 ) is a 13-1/2 ligne electric watch movement. The power to drive the movement is supplied by a miniature energy cell. Power from the energy cell drives the balance wheel. The balance wheel drives the time train which, in turn, rotates the hands. The sweep second hand of the Timex electric watch jumps once each second rather than "beating" 5 or 6 time per second as in the conventional watch"_

So this watch acts more or less like a modern quartz watch with that second hand movement.

It looks as if it hasn't been worn too much; very clean, and a neat addition to my ever growing collection of Timex watches


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Terrific, especially with the original box and papers. Looks superb on that bracelet too. Dig those curved end links, man


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

rhaythorne said:


> Terrific, especially with the original box and papers. Looks superb on that bracelet too. Dig those curved end links, man


I'll second that. Like the 3,6,9 and 12 markers too


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Knut.









And that looks to be the original bracelet...which also looks in lovely condition.

Cheers

Paul


----------

